# Which is better



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

1 lizard or 2 lizards? :tongue:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Sounds like a Lizzard party is about to begin!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

I'll take 2


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

I heard Lizards like to eat Apples so you better get 2


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

If it's not a lizard tongue rest or a SOBE drink....%@&# a lizard


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

tabarch said:


> I heard Lizards like to eat Apples so you better get 2


I heard that it takes at least 2 lizards to attempt to eat an apple.....


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I heard that it takes at least 2 lizards to attempt to eat an apple.....


no it only takes one, but you got to look out for those green Apples they will give a bad case of theukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

A picture is worth a 1000 words :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You better work on whatever it was you discovered the other day before you worry about eating apples.....

You thought you were gonna hang with me at LAS then what happened....I looked you in the eye....gave you the famous Goat Stare....and told you "sorry but I need to put you away now"...you started shooting 8s and 7s like you got a bonus for putting them out there :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> You better work on whatever it was you discovered the other day before you worry about eating apples.....
> 
> You thought you were gonna hang with me at LAS then what happened....I looked you in the eye....gave you the famous Goat Stare....and told you "sorry but I need to put you away now"...you started shooting 8s and 7s like you got a bonus for putting them out there :doh:


Yea, you got me by 1.81% of the total possible score. I'll see if I can get Mac to make you a banner that says "I beat Prag by 12 out of 660 points".


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow a breeding pair, Mystifies me why you would want to raise them.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Wow a breeding pair, Mystifies me why you would want to raise them.


Cause you can never have "enough". :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Yea, you got me by 1.81% of the total possible score. I'll see if I can get Mac to make you a banner that says "I beat Prag by 12 out of 660 points".


I don't need or want a banner...doesn't matter if it was 50 or ONE....

Kstigall said you couldn't handle stare :wink:

And you are the one talking about your lizard that is supposed to be such a meab monster....in the wild they may like fruit....but yours chokes on fruit.


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

"...you started shooting 8s and 7s like you got a bonus for putting them out there 

LMAOOOOOOOOO:drum:
Sorry im gunna have to use that one


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I don't need or want a banner...doesn't matter if it was 50 or ONE....
> 
> Kstigall said you couldn't handle stare :wink:
> 
> And you are the one talking about your lizard that is supposed to be such a meab monster....in the wild they may like fruit....but yours chokes on fruit.


:blah::blah::blah::blah:

The only thing about shooting with you that got me rattled was when you pulled out that energy/snack bar. I was about to starve. :wink:

Now I know I'm not "worthy" to call you out, but here goes. Pick your crispy poison for the Hillbilly.

Best score on Sat.
Best score on Sun.
Best 2 day score
Highest increase over 2008 score
Longest target with a 20 score
Longest distance on the Hinky shoot
Least number of excuses
Least number of Segway crashes


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Indianbullet said:


> "...you started shooting 8s and 7s like you got a bonus for putting them out there
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOO:drum:
> Sorry im gunna have to use that one


A buffet is no fun unless you sample everything. :tongue:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Best lizard is a ......


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Best lizard is a ......


I like this version better

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-H9mxhUmC4


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

pragmatic_lee said:


> :blah::blah::blah::blah:
> 
> The only thing about shooting with you that got me rattled was when you pulled out that energy/snack bar. I was about to starve. :wink:
> 
> ...


here ya go Prag.


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Best lizard is a ......



Sticky that's the HOYT HAWK.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Well, if yer gonna aspire to be a lizard.. ya might as well go for the gusto...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> here ya go Prag.


Thanks Bees, but I got a big fly swatter. 

And here's a "tribute" to the original Brown Hornet


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, if yer gonna aspire to be a lizard.. ya might as well go for the gusto...




That's what I call "Highsteppin"!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> That's what I call "Highsteppin"!!!


He might have a snake behind him, but the real reason he's "highsteppin" is that there a nice juicy hornet meal waiting on the other side. :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

now is he headed toward or away from the hill???:zip:

I have to keep track. Prag, Hornet... BowGod, Hornet... well who's next to take on my brother in the hive??? Oh heck since he ain't here I'll do it for him 

MAC versus Hornet cage match... 

glad to help ya out Hornet.... :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> now is he headed toward or away from the hill???:zip:
> 
> I have to keep track. Prag, Hornet... BowGod, Hornet... well who's next to take on my brother in the hive??? Oh heck since he ain't here I'll do it for him
> 
> ...


Don't count on Mac - we may never see him again after the way his name is being "tarnished" on AT today. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Puts a whole different meaning to the term MAC ATTACK doesn' it??:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Bees said:


> Puts a whole different meaning to the term MAC ATTACK doesn' it??:zip:


And Chicken MACnugget


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You guys are goobers.....

I make my matches with others.....leave Mac alone. 

Prag you haven't eve proven worthy yet..... but I will take your crispies if you want to hand them out. 

Just bring them signed because you WILL be paying up....

That would be one for each of the following:
High score Sat
High score Sun
High score overall
Highest increase from 08
Farthest 20 is ******ed...but ok....but I will have you know I 20ed the 70/80 3 times last year :doh:
Last standing on the Hinky...I haven't been out before 65 yds yet:doh:

Excuses....you loose there also because those only come from Carowhinners:wink:

As for the Segway....I think Mac is gonna use an age limit this year....can't have you seniors getting hurt.....and by the way that is gay also....

Now Bees....that spray would work on you as well you doofus :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just having a little fun with you Hornet - Sarge has been on lock down so long, it's not fun to pick on him anymore.

And, just so you know, I want your crispies to be nice and crisp - not those wore out floppy $ like Eddie passes out.

And I knew you'd back down on the "excuses" and Segway mishaps. :tongue:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You guys are goobers.....
> 
> I make my matches with others.....leave Mac alone.
> 
> ...



I have antidote..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Back down....what are talking about :noidea:

I don't make excuses so that's one I will win by defalt....your only chance is a Segway win....cuz I know you won't get on one without a helmet :doh:

My crispies don't need to be fresh....I won't be giving any up :wink:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

pissing match anyone?? you boys are crazy! :tongue:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

trade in the lizzard in for an apple IMO


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

X Hunter said:


> trade in the lizzard in for an apple IMO


That may have just answered a question raised on another thread!!!


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

X Hunter said:


> trade in the lizzard in for an apple IMO


so Brad when ya going to give the Vantage Elite a go????:zip:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Bees, but I got a big fly swatter.
> 
> And here's a "tribute" to the original Brown Hornet


Oh man, where the heck did you find that pic?  Thanks Prag...now I gotta clean my monitor. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoon13 said:


> That may have just answered a question raised on another thread!!!


Nope....

And I already said it isn't Brad.....and he has already tried the VE :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Bees said:


> so Brad when ya going to give the Vantage Elite a go????:zip:


Already have its a shooter for sure!!!


----------

